# VZW: Stock Contacts/Phone application



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Coming from my gnex the touchwiz phone application is basically unusable bad. I don't understand how anyone could develop an application that is as absolutely terrible as the touchwiz phone app.

Anyways I've already flashed the stock messaging and browser apps kindly given to us. I was wondering if anyone could make the stock phone/contacts app into a nice flashable package.

I'm sure more people than me would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Question 2: Can I flash all stock gapps from cm9?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd like to know too. I use the E-Mail app for my work e-mail and the stock AOSP mail app is WAY better. The S3 one is ok I guess, but I prefer the AOSP one more. As for the dialer and what not...its meh. It works enough to use but ya, when a good and functional ROM comes out, I'm all over it as long as I can get the NFC stuff still and maybe even S-Voice. Its kind of fun. I don't see myself relying on it, but when I'm in the car and need something real fast, I'd prefer to use my voice. Playing with it, it seems to do a good enough job.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

johnomaz said:


> I'd like to know too. I use the E-Mail app for my work e-mail and the stock AOSP mail app is WAY better. The S3 one is ok I guess, but I prefer the AOSP one more. As for the dialer and what not...its meh. It works enough to use but ya, when a good and functional ROM comes out, I'm all over it as long as I can get the NFC stuff still and maybe even S-Voice. Its kind of fun. I don't see myself relying on it, but when I'm in the car and need something real fast, I'd prefer to use my voice. Playing with it, it seems to do a good enough job.


After using google now and s-voice I can say I'd much rather have stock completely stock AOSP ICS and just put google now on it.
These touchwiz apps are killing me. I really don't understand how someone at samsung was like "I've got this great idea! We'll take the stock apps and make them not only ugly but basically not functional! That'll really help differentiate our brand and people will keep coming back for these great features! Also you know what, we'll really throw em for a loop and make it all gingerbread style so no one has to deal with all this crappy holo stuff. They'll love it."


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

SySerror said:


> After using google now and s-voice I can say I'd much rather have stock completely stock AOSP ICS and just put google now on it.
> These touchwiz apps are killing me. I really don't understand how someone at samsung was like "I've got this great idea! We'll take the stock apps and make them not only ugly but basically not functional! That'll really help differentiate our brand and people will keep coming back for these great features! Also you know what, we'll really throw em for a loop and make it all gingerbread style so no one has to deal with all this crappy holo stuff. They'll love it."


You forgot this one, "... and we should lock down the phones that Verizon gets because they will love the security!!"


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

mapatton82 said:


> You forgot this one, "... and we should lock down the phones that Verizon gets because they will love the security!!"


To my understanding this was verizon forcing their will upon samsung. Most samsung devices I've come across are all completely unlocked.

IMO verizon is going to move toward having 100% locked down everything in the near future. I believe it was samsung trying to throw us a bone by only partially locking it.

If verizon didn't have by far the best / fastest service I'd have made the switch to another carrier after seeing this.


----------



## JFMFT (Jun 29, 2011)

I downloaded a copy of the Toro (VZW GNex) CM9 RC, unzipped it, and went into the system/app folder and copied the MMS.apk (messaging) and added it into my VZW S3's system/app folder. I had to change permissions, and I renamed the Samsung messaging app (added .bak onto the end of the file name). Now I have AOSP messaging. I did the same for the e-mail app, but I had to also copy the exchange.apk and email.apk to get the email app working with my exchange server. Additionally, I tried to install the AOSP calendar application, so I copied the calendar.apk and calendarprovider.apk, but it kept giving me issues with not being able to sync with google's servers, so I reverted back to the TouchWiz calendar.

It should be possible to use some AOSP apps, but maybe not possible to use all of them. Maybe I did something wrong, too.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

JFMFT said:


> I downloaded a copy of the Toro (VZW GNex) CM9 RC, unzipped it, and went into the system/app folder and copied the MMS.apk (messaging) and added it into my VZW S3's system/app folder. I had to change permissions, and I renamed the Samsung messaging app (added .bak onto the end of the file name). Now I have AOSP messaging. I did the same for the e-mail app, but I had to also copy the exchange.apk and email.apk to get the email app working with my exchange server. Additionally, I tried to install the AOSP calendar application, so I copied the calendar.apk and calendarprovider.apk, but it kept giving me issues with not being able to sync with google's servers, so I reverted back to the TouchWiz calendar.
> 
> It should be possible to use some AOSP apps, but maybe not possible to use all of them. Maybe I did something wrong, too.


I think the phone is different. I too have stock MMS,browser,calc,... everything from the addons in the stripped ROM thread... but afaik AOSP phone requires pieces of framework that have been modified for touchwiz.


----------

